# How to use VPN Connection



## forumans (Oct 1, 2010)

Hello,

After creating the VPN connection on Windows 7, how can I access my work computer? Do I have to share any of the drives on my work computer?

I don't understand how to use the VPN connection after connecting it. Please help me with the next steps of using VPN connection.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

A VPN just creates a connection to a remote network. That is its main function. It basically puts your computer on the physical network of the network you are connecting to through VPN.

I am going to assume you are trying to access your work computer from home? 
What operating system is on your work computer?


----------



## forumans (Oct 1, 2010)

Work computer is on Windows XP and home computer is on Windows 7


----------



## forumans (Oct 1, 2010)

After it puts my work computer on the same physical network, how can I access it ? Do I have to map a drive on the other computer?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

forumans said:


> After it puts my work computer on the same physical network, how can I access it ? Do I have to map a drive on the other computer?


You are confusing me on which way you are going?
Home to Work or Work to Home?
Are these the Pro versions of XP and 7? If so I would just use remote desktop to access them.


----------



## forumans (Oct 1, 2010)

Sorry for the confustion. 

Work computer is XP Pro (32 bit). Home computer is Windows 7 Home Premium (64bit). I am trying to connect to my work computer from home. 

Created a VPN connection successfully on Home computer by providing work computer's IP address, userId, Password. Also, VPN connection status is CONNECTED. 

Now, what I don't know is how to access my work computer.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

If Remote Desktop connection is enabled on your work computer (XP Pro) I would access it that way.
You will need to know the IP address of your Work computer.

I can't recall where the RD client is located in Windows 7 but if you just click the Start ORB and Type Remote Desktop Connection in the search box it will find it.


----------



## forumans (Oct 1, 2010)

Great. That is what I was looking for. I did find the remote desktop connection on Windows 7 and try to connect using the same IP used for VPN.


----------



## forumans (Oct 1, 2010)

Although VPN connection is CONNECTED successfully, Remote Desktop Client is showing an error for the same IP.

Work computer is configured to enable remote connection.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

Did you run IPCONFIG on your work computer to verify you were using the correct IP address for your work computer? 

Is there firewall software running on your work computer?


----------

